

Oh my ZSH is incredibly slow - manpreetrules
http://www.hak9.com/oh-my-zsh-incredibly-slow/

======
atrilumen
Well, I'd given up on it over a year ago because it was so slow. Maybe it's
worth giving another try.

~~~
manpreetrules
Absolutely, its worth it.

